# Strange boat on CL



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Never seen one of these before. Not looking at buying. But was interested if anyone had ever seen one? Who made it and what year might it be? It needs a ton of work but I think it would be cool to see restored. (by someone else )
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/boa/2738705925.html


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale, 
A tale of a fateful trip 
That started from this tropic port 
Aboard this tiny ship. 

The mate was a mighty sailing man, 
The skipper brave and sure. 
Five passengers set sail that day 
For a three hour tour, a three hour tour.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

BrentH said:


> Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale,
> A tale of a fateful trip
> That started from this tropic port
> Aboard this tiny ship.
> ...


Amen Brother! Preach it!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

The tree growing out of the transom might be an indication that this boat is no longer a boat.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

That ain't no tree, anybody can see that's a gps antennae, where's your imagination? Hahahahaha All. Merry Christmas all on P&S,
headed out to the Caribbean for 8 day cruise.


----------

